# VK - Zenith, Liftbox, BigBox



## Gizmo (14/3/18)

Innokin Zenith MTL Tank
Innokin Zenith Tank Coils
Innokin Liftbox Bastion
Innokin BigBox Atlas
https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

Love the patterns on that Bigbox!


----------

